# "Bridge Mode" for Westell VersaLink 327W to Linksys Routers RT31P2



## Rexman

Please I need help on how to set up or reconfigure my routers and what nots.
I use to have Verizon DSL and telephones. I switched to Time Warner Cable. I have a Mac PowerBooks with Airport wireless, 2 Vonage phone #s and 2 linksys broadband routers. Everything is working fine now but I have lost the use of my wireless because I can’t connect the Westell VersaLink 327W (verizon box) to my Linksys routers RT31P2. Vonage refused to support it unless I buy a new Linksys Wireless WRTP54G a $129.99 item. 

Why spend the money when I have a perfectly good wireless westell box! I hear I can use it if I configure it in “bridge mode” Can somebody help me? Please please please, I am old - 50years and not too computer savvy. Kindly keep it in old folks layman’s English ray: Thanks very much!


----------



## dj913

Not sure how to enable bridge mode, since i dont have that router but this might help: http://www.vonage-forum.com/ptopic711.html and http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=how+to+enable+bridge+mode+RT31P2 also check your owners manual it will probably help alot.


----------



## joedykie

*Bridging the Westell gap . . .*

:laugh: Reset your modem.
There is a reset button on the back.
Push it in and hold it down for thirty seconds with the modem on.
Log into the modem at 192.168.1.1 (admin/password=username/password)
You will need to change the modems administration username/password, doesn't matter what to since we'll make it unreachable soon enough.
On the connection overview page goto configuration.
Go to DHCP configuration and switch the DHCP server off.
Then goto configuration and click on VC configuration.
All but the first VC should be disabled.
Click on the edit or configure button next to the first and enabled VC.
Switch from either DHCP or PPPoE to Bridge.
At the bottom of the screen click on set VC.
Done.
Your modem is now in 'full bridge' mode and will need to be reset again to get it out.

:wink:


----------



## b3by

what Joedykie says is almost right if the modem is a 6100 or a 2200 the 327w is a little different to get into bridge mode. Here are the steps
1 type 192.168.1.1 in the address bar
2 modem secure password admin(user name) and admin for the(password)
3 select CONFIGURATION


----------



## b3by

sorry
3 select CONFIGURATION from and a drop down menu will appear. selected advanced WAN then from there WAN
4 on this screen select the first edit button on the top beside PPPoE
5 in the screen from Protocal select bridge
6 the mode will say bridge
7 select set vc and then the modem will ask to be reset and that ok and then when the conection overscreen comes up you will be in bridge mode


----------



## TomD

*"Bridge mode" for Westell Versalink 327W modem*

I tried following your instructions on the 327W, and once I get to the PPPoE menu, I get lost. Mine has several options with pull down boxex by them, not just one. For example, it looks something like this:

pulldown PPPoE
pulldown Bridge 41
pulldown Bridge 40
pulldown Bridge 39
pulldown Bridge 38
pulldown Bridge 37
pulldown Bridge 36

all of the pulldown options are Active/Inactive, but PPPoE does not say Bridge. And every time I change one, it updates the memory, which take a couple of minutes.

Can you help me with that?


----------

